# :  . :
,    ? :    .           .          ,  .     30   ,    :      ?  :      ?    ,   :              ? , , ,  .      . 

    .                  .   ?     , ,  ,  ,   ,   .  ,         . 

, ,    : ,    .      :    .     , ?    .    ?     ,   

 -        : ?   .  ,  ?     .   : ,  !    ,       , .         . ,     ,   : ,     ,     .      .       ,      ,     :  .    ,  . 

      .      ,   . ,  , ,           -   ,  ,     .   -    :         ?  ? 

   .      ?           .       ,       . 

        ?   ,    ,   ,  -,      . .

*  :* http://www.klerk.ru/boss?33206

----------


## cictema



----------

:write:

----------

> 


,   .     .       .  ,      .

----------


## Abra

,      ...

----------


## ltymuf

-  .    - ,     . "        "  -.
/

----------


## stas

> /


  .  - .

----------


## ltymuf

.   .

----------


## ltymuf

,   .     . (,   )  :Frown:

----------

